# Steelhead on ice



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Not looking to get out on a river but does anyone fish harbors besides conny? Was thinking maybe the marina at Euclid creek , something a little closer to home and probably with safer ice conditions. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

westbranchbob said:


> Not looking to get out on a river but does anyone fish harbors besides conny? Was thinking maybe the marina at Euclid creek , something a little closer to home and probably with safer ice conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Geneva Marina is awsome through the ice! I will rephrase that, it used to be awsome before I got burned out on stealhead! We used to at least get smelt mixed in with them but I have not gotten any of those in about 5 years.I stopped fishing chrome through the ice about 5 years ago but we used to get a lot of them there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We did Geneva marina over five years ago for steel and the smelt, it was good then getting a bunch of smelt and a few steelhead mixed in. But one time I went up and ruined my auger blades, sand mixes in during the early freeze from the wave action, hardly can see it but it dulled my blades after about six holes. Haven’t iced it since..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

What bait set up do you use for steelhead through the ice? I have never attempted it but I'm getting cabin fever something fierce!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Any of the lower stretches, harbors, and beach heads that freeze over near our tribs should offer a solid opportunity to catch chromers through the ice. Vermillion, E. 72nd, Fairport Harbor, Geneva all have them. I've heard Fairport Harbor and E. 72nd can be really good. 



BNiemo said:


> What bait set up do you use for steelhead through the ice? I have never attempted it but I'm getting cabin fever something fierce!


Jigging spoons. Some guys set up JawJackers or Automatic Fishermans - I guess you could use a tip up too - with the same set up as you would on the river. A few split shots and a spawn sack near the bottom. But if you have minimum ice gear, I'd use jigging spoons. Swedish Pimples, Cleos, Kastmasters, etc.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Steelies go bonkers over vibes. Like they just come in from the side and crush it. You don't even see the mark on your vex most times. Just the thump and hum of your drag being stripped. Lol. It's definitely a fun time. If this storm makes road conditions horrible for my venture to Catawba this weekend, I'll be fishing local Fairport harbor for some crome.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info, good Sirs!!! Sir's? Sires? Is there even a plural of Sir?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Sirs LOL


BNiemo said:


> Thanks for the info, good Sirs!!! Sir's? Sires? Is there even a plural of Sir?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is very interesting with harbor/ice/steelhead. Going to wait till this upcoming weather event is done and then get a plan together. 

Don.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

There was a guy last week that told harbor bait he had caught some walleye ice fishing Fairport. Said he brought in 4 nice ones.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm game for it for sure. Geneva/Fairport. Hope this weather doesn't screw too much up??? 

Don.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Second the sand in the ice ruining auger blades. Geneva has been slow with no smelt present last time I went, but I haven’t eliminated it from trying again. I usually use jig and maggots, blade baits, jigging spoons and minnows on a tip up. If trying Fairport watch for areas of bad ice due to bubbles (see them from the boat - no sure what causes them)


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, I see those bubbles east of the beach just before the entrance to HTP.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone have ice conditions for Geneva marina? I wanna get out and go and conneauts ice isn't very smooth


----------

